# Homestead Business Help



## Goose (May 10, 2002)

Hi, I'm a long-time HT visitor/user (way back to the lusenet days) who is starting up an internet business to supplement our homestead income.

We have a small farm with beef cattle (6 cows), chickens, etc. and keep pretty busy taking care of them, plus putting up hay (coming up soon).

My day job is making knives and straight razors for an American maker: http://bgblades.com/razors

I'm attempting to get a small internet-based retail business going to sell razor parts, kits and associated stuff to folks who want to build their own. The biz is still in the embryonic stage and basically I'm asking for some word of mouth, blog posts, forum posts, etc. to help me get the word out.

I realize that my audience is quite small, but I would appreciate any assistance.

The site:

http://straightrazorparts.com

A Facebook 'Like' would be great, too.

http://facebook.com/straightrazorparts

Thanks,

Goose (Bruce Gregory)


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Interesting. Neat stuff.

You didn't ask, but if I may, something that is important to me is on the 'about us' page is to be able to find a physical location of the place I am doing business wiith.

Any more Internet is fly by night outfits, here today, off shore tomorrow....

If you are a small USA company bring that out. Feature it.

I can understand no phone number, but no location/ mailing address and I tend to move on. Just me.

Paul


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't purchase an entire finished straight razor, just the actual blade and tang?


----------

